# Excel



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

Ich habe 5 Felder und möchte aus diesen einen mittelwert bilden, es steht automatisch eine 0 drin, weil sie aus einer anderen tabelle copiert wird. wie bekomme ich es hin, das der die summe aus den 5 feldern zusammen zählt und dann durch die felder teilt, die größer als 0 sind? 

Viel spaß beim Grübeln.


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. November 2002)

wie meinst du das genau? du kannst auch auf den inhalt von anderen tabellen zugreifen. und für das andere gibt es die wenn()-funktion...


----------



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

ich habe z.B. 3 felder wo eine 0 drin steht. die sollen dann nicht mit in den Mittelwert mit einbezogen werden. Es sollen dann nur die anderen beiden felder ausgewertet werden. kann man nicht irgendwie die felder zählen die einen wert beinhalten der größer als 0 ist?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

..ehm, wieso versteh' ich jetzt die Frage nicht?



> die summe aus den 5 feldern zusammen zählt und dann durch die felder teilt, die größer als 0 sind



Kannst Du das mal an einem Beispiel oder mit einer Exceldatei demonstrieren?


----------



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

argh... meine webspace sind alle tot und mein FTP geht irgendwie nicht. Also ich habe z.b. arbeitsproben alle die noch nicht ausgeführt worden sind, dort steht dann noch 0. a1= 0 b1= 0 c1=50 d1=50 e1= 50 wenn man daraus den mittelwert nimmt bekommt aber 30 raus und nicht 50 . wie bekomme ich es nun hin das er die ersten beiden felder erst dann auswertet wenn sie größer als 0 sind.

So nun kapiert?

ftp://excel:excel@planlos-shorty.dyndns.org/FTP/mittelwert.xls


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

Nicht perfekt die Lösung, aber funktionieren müsste es:


( Endung von "zip" in "xls" ändern )


----------



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

Ja so würde es gehen. das hatte ich auch schon als lösung. Nur sind alle anderen Felder gesperrt und ich habe nur die 6. Felder zur verfügung. Und damit muß ich auskommen. da liegt das problem!


----------



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

das wäre zu einfach. es muß auch so gehen. man muß doch irgendwie felder zählen können!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

Und wieso beziehst Du Dich dann nicht in einem weiteren Tabellenblatt oder sogar in einer neuen Tabelle auf die 6 Zellen?


Siehe Dateianhang!

N.S.: Du könntest auch über Abfragen (VB) oder ähnliches, z.B. riesige "Wenn,dann,sonst" mit den 6 Feldern auskommen.

Aber das "programmiere" ich Dir jetzt beim besten Willen nicht!
Den Ansatz habe ich Dir "gezeigt" - mach was draus!


----------



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

habe es gerade im internet gefunden... Trotzdem danke... =zählenwenn(a1:d1;"0")

so nun sollte es kein prob mehr sein.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

...na gut Problem selber gelöst - so mag ich das!


----------



## planlosShorty (13. November 2002)

Hier nochmal die Lösung für alle die das Problem auch haben:

=SUMME(B2:B7)/(ANZAHL(B2:B7)-ZÄHLENWENN(B2:B7;"0")) oder sogar noch einfacher

=SUMME(B5:G5)/ZÄHLENWENN(B5:G5;">0")


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

...fein - danke!


----------



## tuxracer (20. Juni 2003)

Falls ich das richtig verstehe, hast du das problem, dass dir excel mit der funktion mittelwert alle 0 werte mit in die berechnung aufnimmt.

wenn Du einen Umweg über ne zwischenspalte machst, dann geht das


----------

